
Dishonest Programming - iamelgringo
http://chalain.livejournal.com/39332.html
======
tlrobinson
What's with obsession of giving pointless names to things? I'll accept
"deceptive code", or just plain "bad code", but "dishonest" and especially
"immoral" aren't appropriate terms.

